# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Recipes

## garbage

Hi Davo,

you have a sticky about tested materials. When we talked the last time you mentioned to publish recipes how to setup the machine for best results. Is there a source where I can find the common settings for the materials?

Thanks.

----------


## Davo

For now, you can get them at:

http://samanna.net/hyrel_recipes/Slic3r.zip

----------


## garbage

Thanks! It is really a shame that you can't find this on your webpage.

----------


## Davo

I agree. Sadly, I can only do so much.

----------


## Davo

Okay, I have the recipes on our wiki for download. I'll put newer zips up there as our recipe repository matures.

http://hyrel3d.net/wiki/index.php/Recipe_Bundles

Thanks for the prod.  :Smile:

----------

